# How to remove tail light assembly on 07 Pathfinder?



## Dax (Oct 23, 2010)

I need to replace a brake light bulb, but when I removed the 2 bolts from the tail light assembly, the assembly would not come out. I can't figure out how where they could have installed another bolt...

I suspect that there are clips that hold it on the outboard side and I just need to pull hard to yank out the assembly, but I'd like to check here first.

Any ideas?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Dax said:


> I need to replace a brake light bulb, but when I removed the 2 bolts from the tail light assembly, the assembly would not come out. I can't figure out how where they could have installed another bolt...
> 
> I suspect that there are clips that hold it on the outboard side and I just need to pull hard to yank out the assembly, but I'd like to check here first.
> 
> Any ideas?


From what I remember, there is a small metal flange at the base of the assembly. Just pull the top of the assembly out and should come out.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

looks like there are 2 bolts on the inside lip. the outer lip, the light has 2 pins the slide into grommets (in the body) so just wiggle it and it should come out


----------

